# photoshop pictures



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

Our wonderful members ( Motebi)- here made this of Logan. So I will start- taking a picture of one of your dogs, add to it and post it.. This should be fun.


----------



## Chicster (Jan 17, 2008)

*Who dropped the cotton candy on the lawn?!*










disclaimer: I'm not very skilled at photoshop


----------



## Puppy_love_122 (Jul 20, 2007)

LMAO I love it. Both of 'em. Sadly, I don't have photoshop...


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I obviously have no skills in this area either but here is my pictures
















Wish I had some skills it is funny to play with pictures.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

I used MS paint to make this,









Thats about all I can do.


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

AARGHH!!! Man am I a dolt or what? (sure, answer if you'd like) Motebi, I cannot for the life of me get the pictures onto the other. Better scribe us up some instructions... (Yeah, I googled it and I'm still lost.)


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

With paint, I just imported more than one image. 

Here is a very bad example, I don't know why the picture became grainy for,


----------



## reverend_maynard (Aug 4, 2007)

Inga, that first one's kinda creepy.


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

the image needs to look like it blended in..


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

If your talking about my pic, then yea I know. I don't have photoshop, just MS paint, so I just pasted the pictures over the original.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

I know this isn't the best, but it was before Ted got his haircut...trying to see what he'd look like. lol


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Crack me up Teddie, I love it. I should do that with my hair cuts. LOL Glue different hair styles on me to see if I would like them. LOL
Reverend_ Maynard, I know it is. I think he looks like a dog fight victim in that photo. Poor baby 








this is weird too


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

Lol Very Good...


----------



## Puppy_love_122 (Jul 20, 2007)

Oh oh oh I made one, with photobucket...









It didn't turn out as good as I wanted it to though...you can't really tell than I made his face smaller and his head puff bigger lol.











This one is sorta simple....


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

This is a quick & sloppy one I did two years ago of Beavis from his petfinder listing photo, to convince my husband that a one-eyed dog could be very cool.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

those are so cool Puppylove and Lorina

here are 2 more of Carsten
Demon








and Angel








Just depends on the day, or the moment of the day. LOL


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

Lorina said:


> This is a quick & sloppy one I did two years ago of Beavis from his petfinder listing photo, to convince my husband that a one-eyed dog could be very cool.





Inga said:


> those are so cool Puppylove and Lorina
> 
> here are 2 more of Carsten
> Demon
> ...


 Very good!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

I just noticed how the little patch of brown on Carsten's bum looks heart shaped in the second picture.

Please no one ask why I was looking at Carsten's bum.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

LOL, Lorina I thought so too. I made little puppy announcements saying he had stolen my heart. LOL


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Dumbo ears:


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

HAHA Shaina he doesn't need any help with his ears!!  Very cute

Okay...here's my new Invention...don't tell anyone-- I am trying to get it patented


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

LOL Sugar I think you may just be on to something. LOL


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Inga said:


> LOL Sugar I think you may just be on to something. LOL


haha There have been MANY times I needed one!! I usually have a towel strapped to my hip!! lol


----------



## britishbandit (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm useless with photoshop, but here is Tysa "The Alien Dog". LOL


----------



## InverseLogic (Jun 1, 2008)

Haha, some of these pictures are ridiculous!


----------



## Stitch (Nov 1, 2007)

What a cool thread! I wish I was photoshop savvy (?)!


----------



## MarleysGirl (Apr 11, 2008)

I didnt have my discs to add pics, so I just made a collage.


----------



## Ella'sMom (Jul 23, 2007)

Lorina said:


> I just noticed how the little patch of brown on Carsten's bum looks heart shaped in the second picture.
> 
> Please no one ask why I was looking at Carsten's bum.


Why were you looking at Carsten's bum???


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

InverseLogic said:


> Haha, some of these pictures are ridiculous!


Yeah, but they are kind of fun. There are a whole lot of weird looking Rottweilers on here. LOL Hopefully some more other breeds will join in the fun. LOL


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Everyone's pics are very creative. 









Jump in for a swim









Roach stomper









Flying bull


----------



## Rupert's Mom (Jan 31, 2008)

This one's for Inga 










Hahah I really like this one... ( I put a present to cover up his thing )









uhhh... dont ask.


----------



## MarleyandMe (May 21, 2008)

This one is sorta simple....[/QUOTE]

Laughed so hard I cant even tell you lol. very cute.


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

These pictures are hysterical! I love them- keep them coming.


----------



## SteveLuvsHisPit (Jun 4, 2008)

Spicy1_VV said:


> Everyone's pics are very creative.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL! I love the roach stomper and the flying pic!


----------

